# RentAChicken



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I just got this link in e-mail. Enjoy!!!

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/pen...tal-site/story?id=20146185#.UidIjruorF8.email


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay...I think I can die now..I've seen it all.  And I'm betting they will make a good amount of money on this gimmick, skinning the city folks. 

Wonder if they do check ups on their rentals and see if they are being well maintained...or is this just a cute sales gimmick?


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow 250-350 for that set up!?!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought a little business called "rent-a-roo" would be fun.... Just keep top quality roosters to rent out to use whenever customers want to raise the next generation or can't find the breed rooster they want otherwise. They could return him after a couple weeks or a month... It'd be like a rooster stud farm.... hehe. 

Cute idea. Crazy prices but cute. And since when is it hard to raise a chick from an egg?? I mean once it's hatched it's usually got a pretty large rate of survival these days..


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I would consider renting a roo if I didn't panic about carrying diseases back and forth. I want a roo but I don't want a roo.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen to me.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I wasn't planning on actually doing that, just so you know. The day before I came up with that I said, "I am so starting a sheep farm and naming it I Love Ewes." 

And yeah... from a disease standpoint it could very well be a disaster.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Darn, they stole my idea! I was thinking about starting Rent-a Broody!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen to me.


I totally agree 100% i wonder what they will come up with next? " rent a cornish cross" for meat LOL


----------

